
Lightspeed Venture Partners Blog - joshwa
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/
======
e1ven
One of the important points which they emphasize, which I've also heard from
Guy, Seth Godin, and nearly everyone else-

The focus of a meeting with a VC isn't to get them to fund you. It's to get
them to invite you back to a second meeting.

Keep it simple, focus on the hooks, and try to drive the key points home.

I imagine that the YC application is a similar process- They're going to read
thousands of applications. I expect that the best strategy is to explain
what's going on in broad strokes, so that you get the interview. Don't try to
sell the entire project in one go. Focus on getting to the interview.

